# PROM!!!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Jeez, time for prom already! I really don't like getting prettied up and stuff, don't have a date so I'm goin' solo! I'll get you guys pictures of my ugliness later! Oh and wish me luck not to end up killing myself in these shoes!


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm going Solo too! We should take a buck.I'm sure people would enjoy that. JK the smell would be horid!lol


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

LOL, if my buck was here yet! :roll: :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Crissa, Don't talk about yourself like that. I know you are a very beautiful young lady. I have to say that those boys just don't know what they re mising out on. :shrug: 
We would love to see you two ladies all dolled up and ready for the big night.
Please post pictures of yourselves.
When is your Prom? My daughterss is the 19th.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Being homeschooled i never had a prom but thats ok. I would have loved to get all dolled up for an event though. Being in my sisters wedding I think was a good fix for that, but left me wanting to do it again. 

I now have 2 dresses I just bought and now i need somewhere to wear them............ hmmmm


I love being a farm girl and I love getting dressed up and being a lady.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I always felt kind of awkward in a dress as a kid-but it kind of felt nice as a teenager to get all dressed up for a dance. I went to Prom a few times-but made sure the guy asked me to it-I didn't like the idea of me having to ask them. I did ask a few to the Sady Hawkins dance though.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, I'll get you guys some pictures later. I'm sorry but I HATE getting dressed up and wearing heels and make up. :shrug: No idea why I just don't, I prefer jeans, T-shirt, and boots and never wearing ANY makeup. :roll: My mom tells me I stopped liking to dress up and wear makeup when I figured out I didn't need it. :scratch:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I don't like getting dressed up either, I mean its fun, but I wouldn't want to do it all the time. Jeans are just so much more comfortable. I still wear heels when I get the chance though 

Have fun!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh yeah, jeans are much more comfortable to sit in. And you can go basically anywhere with them. Although I dont know that I like the idea that folks seem to forget to be formal at such places as churches and other events that one would think dresses and suits and ties should be worn. Like for instance I think it is crazy how many folks go to the grocery store in their pajamas and some even go in without shoes!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cool,we want pics of you guys! I should be going next year. I like to dress up every once in a while though. :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Did you have Prom this last weekend? If so where is the pictures?????????

My daughters prom is this Saturday.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Prom was Friday for me. So yep I'm working on pictures now. :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, did you have a good time? I hope so.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Our prom is this Saturday! I'm so excited. I LOVE GETTING DRESSED UP FOR A CHANGE! It's just not practical for me to wear anything but jeans and a T-shirt. Technically it's not my prom yet, if it weren't for my boyfriend, Corey, we would be playing with this bottle baby in my lap on Saturday. I've been with him for 7+ months and he has NEVER seen me in a dress. LOL. And this dress is SO pretty! I can't wait to show you all! :stars:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

It was okay. Mainly watched my ex dance with almost all the other girls. I danced with two other guys. Although it was funny the next day my ex shows up at my house with a black eye. (after party) Teenage guys are such idiots. :roll:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

> Teenage guys are such idiots.


Ha Ha, isn't that the truth!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Tell me about it!LOL


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Anna, I hope you have a wonderful time. I bet your date will be rather surprised to see you all dolled up and so beautiful. 
My daughter and her boyfriend have been going out for two years in May. He is a wonderful young man, and we have so blessed to have him around. 

Make sure you get pictures. 

The best part of prom is that my husband is a teacher and we are in a really small school, so we are always chaperone's, so we see these kids every day in their t-shirts and jeans. so it is wonderful to see how well they clean up and how wonderful they all look. It is hard to see them because we have been here for a long time and I remember when they were in pigtails, and just cute little children, and now they are all grown up. :tears: WOW does that make me feel old.
We told my daughter that we will not stay all night so she can have fun, but she has asked us to stay, she said it is no big deal. I am sure we will leave anyway.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

let me tell you guys in their mid and late twenties arnt any better!
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sparks879 said:


> let me tell you guys in their mid and late twenties arnt any better!
> beth


TRUE THAT!!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL Stacey! it seems like the guys i have dated in the last few years just turn out with the wackiest stuff going through their heads. And oh the immaturity. I mean i know girls mature faster and all but come on! 
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't dated any but that doesn't mean I don't know guys in that age bracket.

Guys do mature slower, but it is rediculous how childish they are, to much pampering I suppose :shrug:


----------

